# Structured Training for the First Time at 54



## waltaz (Oct 14, 2004)

I posted this in the XC Racing forum in a thread about Z2 training, but thought I’d add a post here, because I think it’s an interesting topic for us 50-plussers!

I just started with a coach a couple months ago, after “just riding more” when events were coming up. Well, I got about as much as I could out of that approach, so I figured I’d try some structured training for the first time (after swearing to never do it because it would wreck the “fun”).

I am 54 and focus on 12/24-hour solo SS events, and 3-6 hour marathon-type races, on my SS. I also don’t road ride, because I choose life, and don’t own a trainer. I live in AZ, so I can MTB outdoors year-round.

Previously, I would ride 2-3 x per week, anywhere from 1 1/2 to 6 hours, depending on what was coming up, and when. I also always figured that “harder is better”, so I was reticent to go “too easy” too much.

Now, I’m riding 5x per week, with three workouts during the week on my geared HT, and longer MTB rides on my SS on the weekends. The workouts are various interval-type sets (high-RPM, one-legged spins, power starts, or straight Z4/4+ intervals of varying durations), with all of the non-interval time being in Z2 (what my coach calls Z1). One of the weekend rides is long and hard (3-4+ hours), and the other is about 2 hours, and easier.

My point is that I was (and am) surprised at the amount of Z2 (my Z1) riding that my coach is having me do. I have to work to keep my effort down, to stay in that zone. I have always been conditioned to go harder, so it’s different for me. But I assume it’s going towards “building my base”, as opposed to blowing myself up on my SS every ride.

I also use Training Peaks, and in my current build phase, I’m slowly working my CTL up through the 70’s (currently at 76), with my first focus race - the Whiskey 50 SS - coming up in two months. I’m not sure what my coach is targeting for me for that race. But I am very comfortable in the mid-70’s, so I know I have a lot of room to improve.

Also, FWIW, I lift hard at the gym 3x per week because I’ve lifted my whole life, and refuse to give up my physique. Granted, it’s not the most cycling-optimal body type, but I’ll take the hit. I told my coach my lifting was non-negotiable in structuring my plan...LOL.

Anyways, kind of rambling, but all the Z-whatever stuff is interesting to me, particularly for us older guys (though I refuse to think of myself in those terms).


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Forest Rider (Oct 29, 2018)

Just a couple things I have observed in myself over the years. I'm not 50 yet, but have trained for running races for about 5 years I guess? I haven't trained in about 2 years, but I think I will start bicycle training this year for a race in the fall.

First off, I always went harder than I should have for my 'easy' days. I've learned the value of easy efforts but I struggle to stay slow and easy. Usually when a friend or two would join for a group run and we could have a conversation is when I was running easy. Otherwise, I was getting more tired out speeding up/slowing down for the ideal pace.
Do your best to make the easy days, easy. Something that worked for me on my long runs, once I was in optimal shape, run long runs on tired legs. I'd do long runs on Sundays and I raced hard Saturday mornings. A four mile race at sub 7 minute pace was just right for a 10+ mile the following day. It really forced me to go easier on 13-16 mile days.

I used to weight train but didn't have the time for it when I started my run training. For one, it really was a time thing -running 5 days a week and still taking care of myself with meal planning and having a home, didn't allow weight training. The days I did try, I was either too tired to properly work out, or the workout would tire me for the next activity.

I could have had a balance between weight training and the running, but I would not have excelled at running like I did. At that point my running was priority.
I was okay with sacrificing the bulk for the speed. I'm one of the lucky guys, 5'8, 160lbs that shows body results nicely from weight training. Those days are behind me, until I decide to put in the work for a gym routine. I want to, haven't found the motivation for it yet.

The other hard thing to focus on was over-training. It was hard to realize when I was over training because I was getting so good; fast and strong.
I remember one day I went for a 4 mile workout run and ended up bailing on intervals because I was running my butt off, exhausted and had slow times. At that moment I realized, give up on intervals today and just put in the miles. I'd have those milestones from time to time and when my pace was too slow for the perceived effort I'd change it up. My routine was one workout per week. An easy shorter run. A moderate run. And a long run. The workout of choice changed each week cycling between tempo, intervals and hill workout/hill intervals (depending on the day). I wrote out the training plan so that I was never too tired tomorrow. My approach at training effort was "Don't get too tired today to ruin my workout for tomorrow".

Of course diet is important too. I mean I don't know how to read the labels on food and I didn't count a single calorie or carb. I just ate smart and knew what worked for ME. I gave up fast food. I gave up soda. And pretty much any dessert or sweet treat. A small sacrifice for where I was at that point in life with my progress.

It sounds like you're pretty smart already having been a weight trainer and now recognizing a coach is helpful to you.

All I can suggest is to stick to the plan, or at least give it time to make sure it is the right plan for you. Accept the results based on your training. That is hard for for people. I knew my race pace based on my training. If I hadn't trained properly I didn't go into the race expecting to PR or even have a great time. We have to learn how to accept our race day performance relative to our training program and efforts.

I am not much of an endurance runner. Marathons are hard for me, have only run 2. I enjoyed half marathons as I could give it my all for the 1.5 hours necessary and still perform very well. I wasn't fast enough to be at the front for 5k's. Regardless of the event I choose, I always enjoyed it and felt big rewards from job well done.

I have raced a duathlon several times. The first time I expected an award based on my estimated time, from competitors of previous years. I was disappointed that I finished 6of6 age group. I was exhausted and had nothing to show for it. However, once reality had set in I came to terms. I was only a few minutes slower than my expected time. However, the total distance was a little short of 14 miles, by far the longest event I'd participated in to date. Hey, to go out there and estimate a pace/effort with minimal experience I was quite pleased. The duathlon was a 3ish mile trail run, hop on the mountain bike for about 8 miles then run the 3ish again in the opposite direction. Each time I have participated, that event was great. I have been on a team a few times and competed solo. I've received age group awards in both categories.

So I guess I have rambled enough, hopefully I've had a key feature or 2 that you can find value in.


----------



## turfnsurf (Nov 24, 2007)

Interesting thread... something I’ve only recently begun to consider. Having attempted to win my home states enduro series in the expert 50+ for a few recent years, I’ve come up short (two 2nd’s and one 3rd, mostly due to injury and mechanicals. But now, at a racing age of 57, going against guys turning 50 in December, has me feeling that I need every advantage available. But I just wanna ride & feel good! Is it possible to step it up with a trainer... for the first time... this late in life, and still keep a job, pay the bills, walk the dog, ride you’re bike & have fun, without burning out? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## waltaz (Oct 14, 2004)

turfnsurf said:


> Interesting thread... something I've only recently begun to consider. Having attempted to win my home states enduro series in the expert 50+ for a few recent years, I've come up short (two 2nd's and one 3rd, mostly due to injury and mechanicals. But now, at a racing age of 57, going against guys turning 50 in December, has me feeling that I need every advantage available. But I just wanna ride & feel good! Is it possible to step it up with a trainer... for the first time... this late in life, and still keep a job, pay the bills, walk the dog, ride you're bike & have fun, without burning out?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, it seems, is what I'm finding out. It's a fun and different change, approached the right way. Why not try something new to see what happens? We don't get another crack at it!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Crankout (Jun 16, 2010)

Your using Friel's work which is good in my opinion. I train using his Fast After Fifty book.

He says that weight training is important at our age since this is one of the big losses that is incurred over time. 

Good luck!!


----------



## jimPacNW (Feb 26, 2013)

I need to get that fast after 50 book, I do keep his 'Frequency, Intensity, Duration' principles in mind all the time, and imo if you're not skipping any one of the three you're not doing half bad. 
It does seem that avoiding injury (or dealing with small injuries) and avoiding burnout are more and more a part of the training as we get older.


----------



## Crankout (Jun 16, 2010)

jimPacNW said:


> I need to get that fast after 50 book, I do keep his 'Frequency, Intensity, Duration' principles in mind all the time, and imo if you're not skipping any one of the three you're not doing half bad.
> It does seem that avoiding injury (or dealing with small injuries) and avoiding burnout are more and more a part of the training as we get older.


The workouts off the bike will help you avoid some injuries.


----------



## mbcracken (Aug 12, 2006)

I, being 51 now, decided to hire a coach to help me design and stick to a training plan. It has worked wonders. I agree with what everyone has said thus far. 2017 was a rough year for me with knee surgery and getting a pacemaker. Aug 2018 is when I decided I needed something structured. After doing a similar pattern of riding hard everytime I was going out and not seeing any improvements...something had to change. I too am hoping to try out XC endurance again but did enter a short XC event last month. My first race in 4-5 years...I entered Cat2 Clydes and won that division.  I know endurance events will be much tougher for me as a clyde but really enjoy the long pushes. The hard part for me is missing some of those social rides and/or not getting sucked into going longer on easy days.

Cheers,
Mike


----------



## waltaz (Oct 14, 2004)

mbcracken said:


> I, being 51 now, decided to hire a coach to help me design and stick to a training plan. It has worked wonders. I agree with what everyone has said thus far. 2017 was a rough year for me with knee surgery and getting a pacemaker. Aug 2018 is when I decided I needed something structured. After doing a similar pattern of riding hard everytime I was going out and not seeing any improvements...something had to change. I too am hoping to try out XC endurance again but did enter a short XC event last month. My first race in 4-5 years...I entered Cat2 Clydes and won that division.  I know endurance events will be much tougher for me as a clyde but really enjoy the long pushes. The hard part for me is missing some of those social rides and/or not getting sucked into going longer on easy days.
> 
> Cheers,
> Mike


Nice, Mike! And agreed re the social rides and cooling your jets on easy days. It's harder than I thought to keep it down in Z1...

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

Congrats on getting specific. Recovery is more important than training -- that's why your coach isn't killing you on every ride.


----------



## ddoh (Jan 11, 2017)

"2017 was a rough year for me with knee surgery and getting a pacemaker. "

How did getting a pacemaker affect your riding? I may be a candidate for one.


----------



## mbcracken (Aug 12, 2006)

mikesee said:


> Congrats on getting specific. Recovery is more important than training -- that's why your coach isn't killing you on every ride.


Yup...recovery also takes a bit longer the older we get, eh? ;-)

Cheers,
Mike


----------



## mbcracken (Aug 12, 2006)

ddoh said:


> "2017 was a rough year for me with knee surgery and getting a pacemaker. "
> 
> How did getting a pacemaker affect your riding? I may be a candidate for one.


For me...there is two answers to this question. 
1- Protecting the device and lead wires going into the heart. The settling in of the pacemaker into the pocket takes a lot longer to heal up then I had predicted. Even 14 months out, I still get the occasional twinge from the pocket but nothing too bad. The 1st couple months, you are instructed to have very limited activity and nothing overhead. This is because the lead wires need some time to have "skin" to grow over them to hold them into place. The very tip of the lead that goes into the wall of the heart for the connection is only 2mm in length. The heart walls and artery walls will eventually grow over these leads to hold them in place. Expected lifespan of the wires is about 30 years at this point.
I was keenly aware of this fragility for the 1st 4-5 months I got back into riding singletrack. I feel pretty confident riding now and don't worry about it while I am riding any more. I do wear a backpack on rides longer the 3 hours and that still gets sore from the strap across the pacemaker pocket. The pacemaker itself is a very tough device in itself. Super hard plastic around a titanium casing plus filler keeps the computer and capacitor quite safe.
2 - The reason for the pacemaker is quite individual based on your cardiac needs. I would suggest having indepth conversations with your cardiac doc to discuss your needs.

I might also suggest you pickup a copy of Haywire Heart by famous cyclist Lennard Zinn.
https://www.velopress.com/february-...chris-case-discuss-heart-conditions-athletes/

Cheers,
Mike


----------

